# Need help deciding between manual or auto transmission.



## Sevin (Oct 20, 2006)

This is my first time posting so I am a newbie to the Z car. I am going to buy a Z for a daily driver, i'm not going to track it or race it. I would like to mod the engine for a little more hp (no more than a 100 hp). I test drove both manual and auto. I was impressed with both. If I buy an automatic can I still upgrade the hp? Are there any major differences between the two. Pro's & Con's? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're going to mod it, get the manual. and if you mean you're going to mod for no more than 100hp, that's some pretty serious modding if you don't go forced induction!

you can mod the automatic, but it won't respond as well.


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I agree with chimmike, if you are going to mod a car, a manual is going to be much better. You will notice it in you daily driving a lot more than the auto, and stick is just more fun to drive. and 100hp gain is major money if you do not go turbo or supercharger.


----------



## Sevin (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok I guess I mis quoted the horse power lets just say a little modding. Nothing over the top.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even still, go manual.


----------

